# You can only keep 3 knives



## madelinez (Jan 8, 2020)

So I noticed this year in the 2020 bucket list a lot of people wanted to reduce their collections. Most of us have more knives than we can reasonably use, especially the home users. So I thought it would be fun to list the 3 knives you own that you'd keep if you had to sell everything else. Feel free to add a *short* description on why you'd keep it.

Tansu Damasteel 235mm Gyuto - The profile and grind is perfect for me plus having a stainless knife nearby really reduces anxiety when everything is coming together at the last minute.

Catcheside SC125 231mm Gyuto - Very blade heavy and has awesome food release. This one is probably a little redundant but it's easy to sharpen so I think it'll be hanging around for a long time.

Tansu (HVB) Boning Knife 155mm - Because it's tough as hell and no gyuto is going to work for that task.

Honorable mention goes to my Takeda Nakiri but a gyuto is always going to win out for versatility. I should have kept a petty in the list but...


----------



## Michi (Jan 8, 2020)

Easy:

a gyuto (Masamoto KS)
a paring knife (Zwilling Kramer Meiji)
a bread knife (Wüsthof Super Slicer)
With those three, there is nothing I can’t cook.


----------



## GorillaGrunt (Jan 8, 2020)

Raquin 250mm gyuto, Munetoshi butcher, Seisuke hiraki. I’d miss having a heavy gyuto, a suji, and a proper petty but with these three I could likely get any job done.


----------



## chinacats (Jan 8, 2020)

Tanaka blue dammy gyuto, Sab petty, cck 1102...all inexpensive but high end performers...


----------



## Nemo (Jan 8, 2020)

I can only keep 3 knives?

Nonsense- I have over 20 in my 'bushfire- leave NOW' box.


----------



## Bensbites (Jan 8, 2020)

I could do 95 % of my hone food prep with a gyuto and Bunka. My current favorite is a doa gyuto that I have heavily thinned. I grab one to two other gyutos just for variety of experience. 

——
changing my mind. 
1 high performance Gyuto
1 beater gyuto for things like hard cheese and squash
1 bread knife.


----------



## TRPV4 (Jan 8, 2020)

No problems my man, I only got 3 knives.


----------



## Chuckles (Jan 8, 2020)

Martell 240 gyuto O1
Martell 150 petty CPM154
Harner paring O1


----------



## MrHiggins (Jan 8, 2020)

This is hard because I think one of those knives has to be a bread knife. So for me: my Dexter bread knife (I'd upgrade quickly, though); Kochi migaki 240 gyuto (it's my most well-rounded 240), Hattori FM honesuki (it can break down chickens and meats, and also double as a petty/paring).


----------



## lemeneid (Jan 8, 2020)

TF Denka Gyuto
TF Denka Petty
TF Denka Nakiri


----------



## Gjackson98 (Jan 8, 2020)

lemeneid said:


> TF Denka Gyuto
> TF Denka Petty
> TF Denka Nakiri


You got me by a min lol. 
I was typing " I am surprised that no one has yet come out and say 1.TF 2.TF 3.TF "


----------



## Anton (Jan 8, 2020)

Guess if I had to:

Me:
Rader 240
Mizuno honyaki 210 
Marko petty

Wife:
Harner parer
Rader 180
Ittetsu honyaki slicer 290

Daugther:
Bread
Garasuki

Best I can do


----------



## riba (Jan 8, 2020)

Wat 21cm suminagashi gyuto
DP 15 cm petty
Opinel breadknife


----------



## Hz_zzzzzz (Jan 8, 2020)

A carbon gyuto, a stainless gyuto for wife, and a long bread knife.

I don't use paring knife because the cheap peelers do it fine if not better.


----------



## Itsjun (Jan 8, 2020)

Tanaka Shirogami Suji 270mm
Shigeki Tanaka Ironwood Gyuto 240mm
Kitaoka KU Blue2 Yanagiba 180mm


----------



## Ochazuke (Jan 8, 2020)

I thought I was going to list my yanagiba, deba, and usuba since I can from a sushi background, but it’s actually hard if I want to do more western food too.

1. Suisin Kiritsuke 240mm (actual kiritsuke though, not kiritsuke gyuto or kiritsuke yanagiba).
2. Gengetsu 240mm gyuto
3. My cheap, unlabeled shirogami deba


----------



## Paraffin (Jan 8, 2020)

Yoshikazu Ikeda 165mm Nakiri for veg
Yoshikazu Ikeda 190mm Petty for soft protein
Kohetsu 150mm Honesuki for protein around bones

I would miss a few other knives like the old Wusthof paring knife, and the pair of cheap Chinese cleavers I use for mincing meat. Or the Sukenari 165mm petty in HAP40 I use for citrus and general "utility" use. But I could do all the home kitchen prep with just those three. Bucking the KKF trend, I am just not a Gyuto guy.


----------



## F-Flash (Jan 8, 2020)

Changes from time to time, but currently:
Raquin gyuto 280mm
Mazaki gyuto 210mm
Ittinomon petty 150mm


----------



## dafox (Jan 8, 2020)

Fujiwara Kanefusa FKM 150 petty
Gengetsu ss 210 gyuto
Konosuke hd2 240 gyuto


----------



## Brian Weekley (Jan 8, 2020)

I’m with Nemo. The Japanese have shown that knives can be tailored to use. A multitude of shapes, steels, sizes and grinds each having a practical purpose. However that’s not the OP’s challenge. So here’s my choice of 3.

#1 ... Victorinox 8” SS Chef’s knife. ... Versatile, robust, easy to use from prepping vege’s to carving roasts. 

#2 ... Kikuichi Hankotsu 150mm. .... Robust, sharpens easily, perfect for dissembling meat and filleting fish(deba style), can handle squash and other hard veges. 

#3 ... Victorinox forged steak knife. .... Big enough to be used as a petty, small enough to be used as a paring knife. Easy to sharpen to a scary sharp edge. 

So there ... less than $250 Here’s a pic of my 3.


----------



## YumYumSauce (Jan 8, 2020)

I'd keep my Gengetsu 240 gyuto, Gesshin Ginga 150 petty and bread knife. More or less, all bases covered. Sure would miss having a beater gyuto tho


----------



## Ivang (Jan 8, 2020)

Ryusen blazen 240
Tanaka r2 210
Tanaka vg10 petty


----------



## krx927 (Jan 8, 2020)

That is a bit of a tall order to keep just 3, taking into account that also my wife uses some of them (mostly non J knives). But let me try:

Me:
1 SS gyuto (as I do not alaways have time/will to clean/wipe the knives I am using): I would need to choose between Takamura r2/Miyabi 189 zdp

2 carbon gyuto: Toyama/Wat or my excelent Shig kasumi

3 bread knife, in my case wusthof

Wife
1 wusthof petty 13
2 wusthof petty 15
3 Masasji Kobe petty 15

But this would leave me with the fourth - petty of the wife


----------



## ian (Jan 8, 2020)

This is an easy one for me, since I only own like 5 knives.

Miz KS
Wat 180 gyuto, formerly KU, reground
Tanaka Ginsan petty

Depending on what products are most easily available in this hypothetical post-apocalyptic wasteland, I might sub in a Tojiro honesuki or breadknife for the Wat.


----------



## Wdestate (Jan 8, 2020)

my most used work knives 
Rader 240 gyuto 52100
The 9 W2 slicer 280mm
The 9 160mm sc125 petty


----------



## DitmasPork (Jan 8, 2020)

I'd keep the three with the highest resale value on BST.

Which are actually the three I enjoy using most from my very limited collection.
• 240 Kato WH gyuto
• 225 Marko WH gyuto
• 270 Lefty Shig yanagi


----------



## Kristoffer (Jan 8, 2020)

Oh, the simplicity of having a small collection. 

240 mm Mazaki 
165 mm Hinoura AS Nakiri
150 mm Tanka Ginsan Petty


----------



## LucasFur (Jan 8, 2020)

1. My Ashi - sentimental
2. Kono FM AS Dammy - Top Carbon performer 
3. Shiro Kamo R2 Dammy - Stainless beater


----------



## valgard (Jan 8, 2020)

I can't keep just 3.
Pure function I would do a gyuto, a petty, and a butcher knife, but I have to add the Watanabe nakiri that's both the best cutter I have and the first knife my wife gave me.

So

Halcyonforge 257mm gyuto
Tanaka 150mm petty ginsan
Munetoshi butcher

And the wildcard is the Watanabe nakiri.

Honestly there's a few knives I would rather put in my emergency bag too... Raquin mini cleaver, Watanabe custom gyuto, Gesshin Ittetsu honyaki.


----------



## Receiver52 (Jan 8, 2020)

Me:

Takeda 180AS Funayuki. Great steel, easy to sharpen and really light.

Akebono 210 Gyuto. Hasn’t met something that needs to be cut that it can’t completely destroy. Also great steel and great profile.

Toyama 240 KTip Gyuto. The beast. I use it on crusty bread and still can’t damage the edge.

Wife:

Kurosaki 180 AS Nakiri. Good cutter with really good food release. Light and she really likes it.

Willison Nakiri 01 tool steel made to her specs.

Newham paring. Only SS in this bunch and she likes it for in hand work.

PS Pretty tough to keep my Wat 240 Suji off this list. Just saying.


----------



## Paraffin (Jan 8, 2020)

Hey no fair if we're including "wife knives" that you have access to. That's cheating! 

But if we're playing that game, I'd be happy to expand the three I listed above to include her Sukenari 165mm HAP40 petty knife that I like for cutting citrus, her 180mm Kurosaki Nakiri in R2 that I use for larger stuff like a big cabbage, and the old Wusthof paring knife we both use.


----------



## gman (Jan 9, 2020)

this is a really tough one, but i actually think the most versatile set i could make using only 3 of the 10 knives i keep on the magblock would exclude both my gyutos:

300mm suji
165mm nakiri
150mm honesuki 

all masakage koishi, which is also weird. i like my kurosakis and kitaokas better but they don't make the cut because they are too specialized.


----------



## jwbratton (Jan 9, 2020)

Ashi Hamono custom white #2 cleaver, 210mm

Tanaka VG-10 wa petty, 150mm

Seki Ryu stainless cleaver, 175mm or so...

That would be for me and my wife both. Expanding it a little, there's the bread knife, the Vic paring, and the carbon Opinel #8 that also share the knife drawer. Actually, aside from a carbon cleaver I sometimes pull out for heavy duty stuff, that's it.


----------



## bahamaroot (Jan 9, 2020)

If I could only have three knives...ain't never going to happen. 3 dozen works for me.


----------



## bkultra (Jan 9, 2020)

@jwbratton welcome to the forum


----------



## daveb (Jan 9, 2020)

jwbratton said:


> Ashi Hamono ..........150mm
> 
> Seki Ryu stainless cleaver, 175mm or so...
> .



Thats an unusual introduction - how bow hitting "new member"?


----------



## Briochy (Jan 9, 2020)

TRPV4 said:


> No problems my man, I only got 3 knives.


That's... that's impossible


----------



## M1k3 (Jan 9, 2020)

Briochy said:


> That's... that's impossible



Got to start somewhere.


----------



## Customfan (Jan 9, 2020)

Ill give it a go....

1) Toyama 240 Blue 1 - Stainless clad

2) Togashi honyaki yanagiba 270 or 300

3) watanabe KU nakiri


Alternate (yeah... yeah... cant boil it down to 3...) ;-)

1) Fujiyama 240 Gyuto White 1 or blue 1

2) Genkai 300 yanagiba

3) #1 Sugimoto cleaver

wait....... I forgot the Mizunos! ...... too late.....
Can’t do it.....


----------



## Garner Harrison (Jan 9, 2020)

Does only having 3 knifes disqualify me?


----------



## Barmoley (Jan 9, 2020)

Customfan said:


> Ill give it a go....
> 
> 1) Toyama 240 Blue 1 - Stainless clad



Is this a typo or there are toyama out there with blue 1 core?



Garner Harrison said:


> Does only having 3 knifes disqualify me?



Yes. Go stand in the corner and think about your behavior.


----------



## thebradleycrew (Jan 10, 2020)

The wife is the easy part. My wife doesn't cook so wouldn't take any knives. She'd probably choose a wine opener, wine stopper, and wine glass.

My three would be a large gyuto, small gyuto, and either a nakiri or a butcher, depending on what kind of post apocalyptic world we are talking about. So here we go:
1. Carter International Pro 195mm, White 1/stainless clad (easy to sharpen, easy to maintain)
2. Catcheside Special Damascus, 275x60mm (big, robust, SC125 core)
3. Munetoshi butcher or Raquin nakiri, depending

But honestly, keeping only three? Brutal. Check with me tomorrow, I'll have changed this list...


----------



## gcsquared (Jan 10, 2020)

Surprised only Chinacats has picked a Chinese cleaver as one of their 3. Here is my three:

1. Laseur 52100 200x100 cleaver, which is modeled after CCK1303 but with everything dialed up a notch

2. Dalman 270mm AEB-L suji, which has enough blade height at the heel to be a gyuto-hiki almost

3. Dalman 160mm AEB-L honesuki which can double as a petty

I honestly can’t think of anything that I cook that this trifecta can’t handle.


----------



## nakneker (Jan 10, 2020)

This would change constantly for me but if I had to keep three, today it would be the Kato WH 240, Raquin 185 Nakiri, and my tojiro bread knife.


----------



## Matus (Jan 10, 2020)

Righ now it would be 210 Munetoshi honyaki, 195 Raquin, 150 BB, but it still would be a touch choice. With a bit of luck this choice may get even harder soon


----------



## YumYumSauce (Jan 10, 2020)

Thinking about it, I wouldn't mind switching the gyuto with a chinese cleaver either


----------



## daddy yo yo (Jan 10, 2020)

If YOU can keep only 3 knives, I will gladly take all the others!!!


----------



## F-Flash (Jan 10, 2020)

F-Flash said:


> Changes from time to time, but currently:
> Raquin gyuto 280mm
> Mazaki gyuto 210mm
> Ittinomon petty 150mm



Today it's: 
mazaki ku gyuto 240mm
Itinomon slicer 210mm
Akifusa srs 15 gyuto 180mm


----------



## M1k3 (Jan 10, 2020)

daddy yo yo said:


> If YOU can keep only 3 knives, I will gladly take all the others!!!


----------



## Xenif (Jan 10, 2020)

What stones do we have access to with these knives?


----------



## daddy yo yo (Jan 10, 2020)

Xenif said:


> What stones do we have access to with these knives?


And what are we drinking tonight?


----------



## Customfan (Jan 10, 2020)

Its was a typo, its just blue... mystery blue.... ;-)


----------



## jferreir (Jan 10, 2020)

Takamura Pro 240mm gyuto
Takamura 210mm gyuto (red handle) 
Takeda NAS 150mm petty

****, that was difficult...


----------



## da_mich* (Jan 10, 2020)

1. Wüsthof Classic 4582/23
2. Yaxell Gou 101 Nakiri
3. Leatherman


----------



## Ryndunk (Jan 10, 2020)

Watanabe-cleaver
Toyama- 165 honesuki
Kioshi- 300 suji


----------



## rjcedeno (Jan 15, 2020)

Halcyon Forge 220mm Honyaki
Raquin 210mm Gyuto
Catcheside 140mm Petty


----------



## IsoJ (Jan 15, 2020)

Right now: Kochi migaki 240mm gyuto, Kippington 52100 267mm gyuto, Mazaki 180mm ku petty.


----------



## Ancerill (Jan 15, 2020)

Wat Suminagashi Petty 150
Mizuno Suminagashi 
Some single/wide bevel so I can justify having all my stones


----------



## Kai (Jan 15, 2020)

Sorry friends, prepare yourself for a _*very*_ un-sexy list.

If I was actually going to get rid of all my knives (please no), I would prioritize ease and utility above all things... and balance that with a girlfriend who is known to let things sit in the sink and rust.

- Stainless unbranded *Chinese Cleaver*. For practically everything. I don't mind treating badly.
- Stainless Calphalon *Pairing*. For any odd job, including opening boxes. Hard to believe, but an upgrade from an even worse pairing.
- Stainless *Bread* *Knife*. Bread is life. Not certain what brand I have, but certain it isn't worth more than a dollar.

I will miss all my Japanese carbon, but nothing a good cry to sleep won't fix.


----------



## childermass (Jan 29, 2020)

View attachment 70155

1. Dao Vua Cleaver 
2. Munetoshi Slicer
3. Itinomon Butcher

I can’t really imagine a task that these three wouldn’t be up to.


----------



## childermass (Jan 29, 2020)

childermass said:


> View attachment 70155
> 
> 1. Dao Vua Cleaver
> 2. Munetoshi Slicer
> ...



Picture not working...


----------



## Benuser (Jan 29, 2020)

Rationally: a beast: Suien VC 240 blue#2 gyuto
My thinnest one: Herder 1922 C75 tranchelard
A stainless one: Misono 440 180mm 'slicer' (a long petty in fact)


----------



## Danzo (Jan 29, 2020)

martell 240
a cleaver - currently gesshin stainless 
goofy little tadafusa 105 - dumb little knife that's teeny and useful. have butchered chickens and other light boning tasks with this. 

should do it, but variety is the spice of life right? I never want to have to play this game for real.


----------



## preizzo (Jan 29, 2020)

Kato 270 gyuto
Goldeband petty 180
The9 honiyaki petty


----------



## Edson Che (Jan 29, 2020)

Watanabe Yanagi Kasumi 300mm

Jikko k tip gyuto 270mm from Kns 

Masakage Mizu sujihiki 270 mm ( not the best one I got , but the first one very enjoy on it )


----------



## Ryndunk (Jan 29, 2020)

There is a surprising lack of pictures in this thread.


----------



## vitreous (Jan 31, 2020)

Munetoshi butcher
Catchside Gyuto
Toyama Suji


----------



## bahamaroot (Jan 31, 2020)

If I could only keep 3 knives then I wouldn't have chose this hobby.


----------



## MowgFace (Feb 1, 2020)

bahamaroot said:


> If I could only keep 3 knives then I wouldn't have chose this hobby.



Lol ok we get it. You don’t want to play the game. So much so, that you have posted twice in this thread just to let us know. 

240 Gengetsu W#2
210 Ginga Stainless
150 Shigeki Tanaka Petty Ginsanko

-Mowgs


----------



## F-Flash (Feb 1, 2020)

Mazaki ku gyuto 240
Catcheside tall heel gyuto 235
Itinomon petty 150


----------



## Briochy (Feb 7, 2020)

I think I might have just found the one so I'll make my decision now.
1. Yoshikane SLD dammy Wa-Gyuto 240mm - Best midweight/laser knife I've tried so far. Performs identically with the white #2 version, but a bit longer and taller. It will go through anything effortlessly. This knife is for 95% of the tasks
2. Takamura R2 petty - for lazy jobs and silverskin removing
3. A bone cleaver of any kind
Anything these three can't do? I don't think so, but I'm just a home cook.


----------



## Marcelo Amaral (Feb 7, 2020)

Can't we have just 30 knives?

Dalman integral 1.2562 240mm gyuto
Mario Ingoglia 240x60mm W2 honyaki gyuto
Catcheside laser sc125 honyaki gyuto

Mario is the beefier of the three, Dalman in the middle and Catcheside, the laser.


----------



## Illyria (Feb 7, 2020)

Self made 270mm 52100 suji
Self made 210mm 52100 gyuto
Shihan 180mm A2 nakiri

Those would be my picks for a professional kitchen.


----------



## Barmoley (Feb 7, 2020)

Marcelo Amaral said:


> Can't we have just 30 knives?
> 
> Dalman integral 1.2562 240mm gyuto
> Mario Ingoglia 240x60mm W2 honyaki gyuto
> ...


Pictures, we need pictures


----------



## CiderBear (Feb 7, 2020)

1. 240mm Wat gyuto (ya'll seen how it cuts)
2. 180mm Heiji nakiri (again, ya'll seen how it cuts)
3. 225mm Kochi V2: This one is a bit sentimental. I got it for a great deal from @toddnmd a couple months back. Then Todd wanted to buy it back. I couldn't sell it then, but promised him if I do want to sell it, I would ask him first. Then the building fire, I need money, yada yada, I asked Todd if he wants to buy it back then. Then I agonized about it - there's no way I would sell it back to him for more than I bought from him, but even if I sold it at that price, with PP fees & whatnot, the money I'd actually get back from the sale would be too little to justify letting go this knife. Also, this knife's food release is unlike any other - this is after cutting a sausage of sticky pasteis de nata dough


----------



## Marcelo Amaral (Feb 7, 2020)

Barmoley said:


> Pictures, we need pictures



Not a great picture, but these blades are awesome!


----------



## Barmoley (Feb 7, 2020)

Marcelo Amaral said:


> Not a great picture, but these blades are awesome!
> 
> 
> View attachment 70832


Those are great, thank you. I don't think I've ever seen Dalman integral before and in 1.2562 no less. Also, Cacheside in this configuration is new to me too. All excellent.


----------



## RDalman (Feb 8, 2020)

Barmoley said:


> Those are great, thank you. I don't think I've ever seen Dalman integral before and in 1.2562 no less. Also, Cacheside in this configuration is new to me too. All excellent.


It's forgewelded on wrought iron for the bolster. I attempted three and none turned perfect but this one was the best, the others scrapped.


----------



## madelinez (Feb 8, 2020)

Marcelo Amaral said:


> Can't we have just 30 knives?
> 
> Dalman integral 1.2562 240mm gyuto
> Mario Ingoglia 240x60mm W2 honyaki gyuto
> ...



What a unique catcheside, I didn't even realise he made lasers.


----------



## Marcelo Amaral (Feb 8, 2020)

madelinez said:


> What a unique catcheside, I didn't even realise he made lasers.



It cuts really well. My choice for small onions.


----------



## Marcelo Amaral (Feb 8, 2020)

RDalman said:


> It's forgewelded on wrought iron for the bolster. I attempted three and none turned perfect but this one was the best, the others scrapped.



Thank you for doing this one to me, Dalman. I love it!


----------



## sofarfrome (Feb 9, 2020)

Chuckles said:


> Martell 240 gyuto O1
> Martell 150 petty CPM154
> Harner paring O1



Can you share some insight into Martell knives? I am interested in purchasing a 160mm Petty but do not know much about them other than they look amazing.


----------



## Dave Kinogie (Feb 9, 2020)

I'd probably go with my 225mm Kochi Gyuto, 180mm Shig Kurouchi Nakiri with custom handle and thinning and my 150mm Kochi Petty. 

Honorable mention to my 240 HVB 52100 Gyuto, which I've only used twice so far, but is an absolute beast of a workhorse with impeccable F&F, but I just still reach for that Kochi cause I always reach for a slightly shorter and lighter blade.


----------



## thebradleycrew (Feb 9, 2020)

Marcelo Amaral said:


> Not a great picture, but these blades are awesome!
> 
> 
> View attachment 70832


THESE THREE - WHOA. Really nice choices. If you decide to move to two and sell one of these - lemme know!


----------



## Chuckles (Feb 9, 2020)

There is no one specific cutting task that Martell knives are the best at. They are just way above average at everything. Really fun knives that transition from task to task and technique to technique seamlessly. His western handles are amazing. 

I have knives that I use for big volume projects in a professional environment and some that I favor for small meals at home. My Martell gyuto is the one I have that I am happy to use across the board. When I have done stages or black box tastings it is the knife I have wanted on my board. 

I borrowed a gyuto early on which led right to borrowing another until I got one off BST. This I kept until my turn came up for one straight from Dave. I have made sure that I haven’t been without one since the very first day I held one.


----------



## KO88 (Feb 11, 2020)

For me it would be those 3. Toyama 270 carbon clad for heavy duty (that thing is beast) and for slicing. Need to show some love to Takeda (NAS but goodone  ) and as petty/butcher my BB.


----------



## MrHiggins (Feb 11, 2020)

KO88 said:


> For me it would be those 3. Toyama 270 carbon clad for heavy duty (that thing is beast) and for slicing. Need to show some love to Takeda (NAS but goodone  ) and as petty/butcher my BB. View attachment 71180


Good call on the Toyama 270. Probably my favorite knife in my kit.


----------



## ma_sha1 (Feb 11, 2020)

My current top 3 keepers:

1. TF Maboroshi 210 with Karelian Birchwood custom handle. Thinned left face, 46 mm tall, 213mm long with convex WH grind & weigh slight hefty just under 200g. My first knife to reach for most tasks.

2. Kurosaki AS Fujin 180 Gyuto. It’s still my fav. beauty queen & it cuts well while the Fujin helps with food release. Fujin is under appreciated in KKF IMHO, yet it’s always out of stock everywhere. I’d like to buy another one in 210. If anyone has one willing to part with, please pm me.

3. Toyama 210, a cut above most if not all others although a bit boring looking & potato slices do stick to it. However, I need to keep at least one as performance bench mark to judge new arriving knives.


----------



## panda (Feb 12, 2020)

Marcelo Amaral said:


> Can't we have just 30 knives?
> 
> Dalman integral 1.2562 240mm gyuto
> Mario Ingoglia 240x60mm W2 honyaki gyuto
> ...


60mm tall holy crap


----------



## Eloh (Feb 12, 2020)

Probably the following three atm, but i really want to keep one of my vintage german carbon chef knives too 




Wunderer 180mm Petty in 1.3505 (52100 analogue)
LE 240x50mm Workhorse in 1.2519
Antzenberger 260x62mm in 125SC


----------



## daddy yo yo (Feb 12, 2020)

What is that LE? Looks awesome!!


----------



## F-Flash (Feb 12, 2020)

Luis Ermert

https://instagram.com/le_knives?igshid=5quj3mm3sc0s

Young gentleman from Germany


----------



## daddy yo yo (Feb 12, 2020)

Gorgeous knife!

@Eloh: let’s talk if you ever wish to let this one go!


----------



## kidsos (Feb 12, 2020)

1. 240 mm sabatier. mostly because it is unbreakable
2. 120 mm takeo murata sabaki. thinnned it out quite a lot and am loving the heat treat
3. 21o mm sakai takayuki stainless clad blue 2 gyuto. because it is and always be my first Japanese knife


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Feb 12, 2020)

I guess I would keep one of my gyutos (probably my KS), a petty, and my bread knife. 

Are those of you that have listed three gyutos taking the thought experiment seriously? Do you not eat crusty bread? I know some people use a gyuto for this task, but I've never tried in part because I would be nervous and in part because there is no need with a serrated bread knife on hand.


----------



## kidsos (Feb 13, 2020)

Johnny.B.Good said:


> I guess I would keep one of my gyutos (probably my KS), a petty, and my bread knife.
> 
> Are those of you that have listed three gyutos taking the thought experiment seriously? Do you not eat crusty bread? I know some people use a gyuto for this task, but I've never tried in part because I would be nervous and in part because there is no need with a serrated bread knife on hand.


You can always tear your bread ;-)


----------



## Iggy (Feb 13, 2020)

kidsos said:


> You can always tear your bread ;-)



That's exactly my thinking... 1. I don't eat so much bread and 2. There are other ways to separate it... (a more or less tough Gyuto works also fine when you know what you are doing...)

That's why for my it would be these three (cannot upload picture right now..)

Heiji 180 KU Nakiri (for everyday veg prep)

Catcheside 270 SC125 Honyaki Gyuto (for bigger veg and as slicer)

Robust small Acutus Petty (from Uli Hennecke, strongly modified)... a very tough robust workhorse like 130 mm Petty (1.2008 monosteel), which is tough enough for deboning a chicken, versatily enough for fileting as well as sandwich prep and small enough to handle paring/office knife tasks


Regards, Iggy


----------



## captaincaed (Feb 14, 2020)

Yoshikane SLD 240 gyuto 
Gesshin Ginga 270 sujihiki 
Ryusen R2 150 petty


----------



## Matt Zilliox (Jun 10, 2020)

Eloh said:


> Probably the following three atm, but i really want to keep one of my vintage german carbon chef knives too
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

what is this LE in the middle? its got a great looking profile...


----------



## DitmasPork (Jun 10, 2020)

Without overthinking and rationalizing usefulness (i.e. a suji, boner and petty might would be useful)—the three knives I'm most passionate about right now, that will do kitchen tasks exceptionally well, and beautiful to behold, are:
240 TF Denka Gyuto
225 Raquin KT Gyuto
240 Jiro Gyuto (#53)

If a tsunami was about to hit my apartment, those three would surely be tossed into my 'go bag.' A markedly different three from my answer back in January.


----------



## Matt Zilliox (Jun 10, 2020)

DitmasPork said:


> Without overthinking and rationalizing usefulness (i.e. a suji, boner and petty might would be useful)—the three knives I'm most passionate about right now, that will do kitchen tasks exceptionally well, and beautiful to behold, are:
> 240 TF Denka Gyuto
> 225 Raquin KT Gyuto
> 240 Jiro Gyuto (#53)
> ...


pics man, pics!


----------



## DitmasPork (Jun 10, 2020)

Matt Zilliox said:


> pics man, pics!



Alright, as per your request, here're the three knives.


----------



## daddy yo yo (Jun 10, 2020)

Matt Zilliox said:


> what is this LE in the middle? its got a great looking profile...


Luis Emert


----------



## dafox (Jun 10, 2020)

DitmasPork said:


> Alright, as per your request, here're the three knives.
> 
> View attachment 83580
> 
> View attachment 83581


Is that young choy?


----------



## ragz (Jun 10, 2020)

210 tf denka gyuto
280mm majime suji
220 takeda mioroshi deba


----------



## Blerghle (Jun 10, 2020)

180 Hinoura white #2 santoku
Any decent paring knife (Misono moly, will replace my long lost Gesshin next time I order from JKI)
Bread knife (Richmond, could be anything)


----------



## James (Jun 10, 2020)

Yoshikane sld 240 gyuto
Markin m390 150 petty
Tojiro 270 mm bread knife


----------



## esoo (Jun 10, 2020)

Victorinox 10" Chefs
Kono HD2 210
ZKramer Euroline Damascus 3.5" paring


----------



## Carlo (Jun 10, 2020)

Late to this party. 

1. Kono MM Blue #2 240 -my favorite gyuto, mid size, mid weight but cuts almost like a laser.
2. Mac Chef Series 5.5” petty -almost disposable but can do about everything the gyuto can’t including trimming dirt covered veg, butchery, slicing duty... 
3. The last knife would be my newest toy, so a Wat 180 nakiri at the moment


----------



## Carlo (Jun 10, 2020)

Carlo said:


> 1. Kono MM Blue #2 240 -my favorite gyuto, mid size, mid weight but cuts almost like a laser.
> 2. Mac Chef Series 5.5” petty -almost disposable but can do about everything the gyuto can’t including trimming dirt covered veg, butchery, slicing duty...
> 3. The last knife would be my newest toy, so a Wat 180 nakiri at the moment


Actually, #3 should be my wife’s 10” Wüsthof classic ...so she doesn’t wreck the MM. ...and I pick it up once in a blue moon to split a chicken breastbone or chop nuts


----------



## bahamaroot (Jun 11, 2020)

What do you mean I can only keep three?


----------



## DitmasPork (Jun 11, 2020)

dafox said:


> Is that young choy?


Choi sum I believe.


----------



## Cliff (Jun 11, 2020)

OK, so I read the OP a little differently from everyone. It says what three would you not sell, not what three knife rotation would work best. So, of the knives I have, the ones that I've bonded with most have been:

270 KS
270 Wat iron clad KU
240 Mazaki W2 Kasumi from JNS

If I had to live on three knives only? That's a toughie. Likely the KS, any decent paring knife (I have a Mac), and stainless Ginga 210 Petty).


----------



## Barashka (Jun 11, 2020)

Dalman 275
Shibata 180 bunka
Yoshikane 180 gyuto

... yoshikane might get replaced by something a touch smaller, though only on this list, I'm never letting it go.


----------



## dafox (Jun 11, 2020)

DitmasPork said:


> Choi sum I believe.


Thanks, that one of my favorites. At the Asian super market where I shop it's called Yu Choi. Looked this up: The term 'choy sum' means (and refers to) the tender inner heart of a young vegetable, while yu choy (meaning oil vegetable) refers to this plant in particular.


----------



## Blerghle (Jun 11, 2020)

Cliff said:


> OK, so I read the OP a little differently from everyone. It says what three would you not sell, not what three knife rotation would work best. So, of the knives I have, the ones that I've bonded with most have been:
> 
> 270 KS
> 270 Wat iron clad KU
> ...




Ah, no wonder everyone didn't have paring knives.

In that case:

180 Hinoura white #2 santoku
240 Zakuri blue #1 gyuto
210 Takeda blue #1 deba (though I could see this being largely supplanted by a Munetoshi butcher when I get one)


----------



## nexus1935 (Jun 12, 2020)

I'd definitely have to keep my Shibata Kotetsu bunka and Takamura R2 130mm petty. In terms of a gyuto, I just picked up a Tanaka ginsan gyuto/sujihiki, so here's hoping that I'll like it


----------



## NO ChoP! (Jun 15, 2020)

My OG Mac Mighty

A 270 Yoshikane skd suji with a Mike Henry handle. (I've owned a bunch of his handles and it's the only one left; pretty simple ebony with horn, but still special to me.)

My own made KS clone with western hybrid handle in 52100 with redwood burl handle and mosaics. Made it about 8 years ago. I hate it, yet I love it.


----------



## josemartinlopez (Jul 6, 2020)

I'm enjoying this thread but I noticed a lot of knives first on the list are 210 mm instead of 240 or 270 mm. Any reason for this? People cooking at home who find 210 mm the most useful length?


----------



## cotedupy (Jul 6, 2020)

Here's a slightly wanky-arty picture of my 3.

Double Lions Carbon Steel Chopper #2
Blenheim Forge Aogami Nakiri
Mazaki W2 Kasumi 150mm Petty

To be honest I could do pretty much everything with just the cheap cleaver, but the other two are really great.


----------



## F-Flash (Jul 6, 2020)

Today:

Itinomonn ss petty, 150mm
Munetoshi white #2, slicer 210mm
Mizuno honyaki white #2, gyuto 240mm


----------



## Alonzo (Jul 6, 2020)

F-Flash said:


> Today:
> 
> Itinomonn ss petty, 150mm
> Munetoshi white #2, slicer 210mm
> Mizuno honyaki white #2, gyuto 240mm



These Munetoshi slicers looks dope.
Wish they had them in stainless or semi-stainless.

Good trio to choose as your pick BTW.


----------



## milas555 (Jul 6, 2020)

Alonzo said:


> These Munetoshi slicers looks dope.
> Wish they had them in stainless or semi-stainless.
> 
> Mune are not very reactive - buy one and you will regret that you have delayed so long ...


----------



## milas555 (Jul 6, 2020)

My choice (for today ;-):
- Mune 210 Honyaki Gyuto (light, agile, resistant ...)
- Takeda 150 Petty (one of the first, still used and this AS Takeda steel ... ;-)
- Kato KU 150 Nakiri (slightly heavier, but very useful)


----------



## jacko9 (Jul 6, 2020)

Shigefusa 240mm Gyuto
Kato 210 Workhorse Gyuto
Konosuke Fujiyama 240mm Gyuto


----------



## pgugger (Jul 6, 2020)

Toyama 240 mm stainless clad gyuto
Jiro 240 mm gyuto (#54)
Konosuke Fujiyama FM 230 mm B#1 gyuto

If I had to be more practical, I would pick one at random from above along with my Victorinox paring knife and my Kurosaki R2 150 mm petty. I haven't owned or tried many paring and petty knives, so these two picks are just what I have.


----------



## kingdingelling (Jul 7, 2020)

Kamon Denty S-Grind Gyuto 250 mm
Wundererameisen Work_Ant Heavy Gyuto 250 mm
Xerxes Gyuto 230 mm


----------



## RolfK (Jul 7, 2020)

Here’s my pick. First I’ll take a beast, a Toyama 270mm gyuto or Mizuno 230mm cleaver. You all know Toyama, so I take Mizuno. It’s kind of a fusion East meets West blade. Produced in Japan, then I got inspired by a tuning project from Mario Ingoglia from the USA and then let the custom job do by Jürgen Schanz in Germany. It now has a much thinner blade, a distal taper to 1mm and a finger rest.

Second one is a Swedish lady. A 215mm gyuto with rounded curves, some hamon on the top and nice wood. Last one will be a small peeling knife. A Watanabe 70mm kawamuki in honyaki blue 1A steel.


----------



## Twigg (Jul 7, 2020)

Doi 240 Gyuto
Mazaki 180 Petty
Emerson Sheepdog Spearpoint Flipper


----------



## j22582536 (Jul 7, 2020)

Hard to just pick 3, but I'll probably go with:

1. Shigefusa Kitaeji Chuka
2. Okishiba Masakuni 330 Yanagi
3. Tsukasa Unryu 210 Gyuto /or/ Kato Damascus 240 Gyuto


----------



## Corradobrit1 (Jul 7, 2020)

j22582536 said:


> Kato Damascus 240 Gyuto


----------



## F-Flash (Jul 8, 2020)

j22582536 said:


> Hard to just pick 3, but I'll probably go with:
> 
> 1. Shigefusa Kitaeji Chuka
> 2. Okishiba Masakuni 330 Yanagi
> 3. Tsukasa Unryu 210 Gyuto /or/ Kato Damascus 240 Gyuto


This post needs pictures.


----------



## josemartinlopez (Jul 8, 2020)

Yeah, pics please


----------



## j22582536 (Jul 8, 2020)

F-Flash said:


> This post needs pictures.





josemartinlopez said:


> Yeah, pics please



As you requested sir


----------



## valgard (Jul 8, 2020)

j22582536 said:


> As you requested sir
> View attachment 86492


That's an OK set I guess


----------



## josemartinlopez (Jul 8, 2020)

Can we get some commentary to properly digest the photo?


----------



## esoo (Jul 8, 2020)

j22582536 said:


> As you requested sir
> View attachment 86492



I think every knife I own only tallies up to one of those blades.

I've just got to ask - do you actually use or is this a collection?


----------



## j22582536 (Jul 8, 2020)

esoo said:


> I think every knife I own only tallies up to one of those blades.
> 
> I've just got to ask - do you actually use or is this a collection?



I have quite a bit of knives so I keep most of them just as a collection , but the Kato damascus above I did used and sharpened a few times.


----------



## Corradobrit1 (Jul 8, 2020)

j22582536 said:


> the Kato damascus above I did used and sharpened a few times.


It would be rude not to


----------



## KO88 (Jul 9, 2020)

j22582536 said:


> As you requested sir
> View attachment 86492


I think I could digest couple of more photos


----------



## esoo (Jul 28, 2020)

I could be happy with my last three buys


----------



## msk (Jul 28, 2020)

Gesshin Ginga stainless 270mm wa-gyuto
Watanabe Pro gyuto stainless clad 240mm
Victorinox 8" for the sketchy stuff lol


----------



## Xenif (Jul 28, 2020)

j22582536 said:


> As you requested sir
> View attachment 86492


Holy Jebus, my brain is in shock and I can't count to three anymore


----------



## esoo (Jul 28, 2020)

Xenif said:


> Holy Jebus, my brain is in shock and I can't count to three anymore
> 
> View attachment 88597



There are zero knife is his post - just knife shaped objects that will never cut anything.


----------



## Xenif (Jul 28, 2020)

esoo said:


> There are zero knife is his post - just knife shaped objects that will never cut anything.


There are zero nuclear weapons in the world, only missle shaped objects that will never destroy anything.

The same reason we fight wars with conventional warheads and cut with beaters


----------



## esoo (Jul 28, 2020)

Xenif said:


> There are zero nuclear weapons in the world, only missle shaped objects that will never destroy anything.



This is a lifelong hope....


----------



## Matt Zilliox (Jul 28, 2020)

These 3. Top cutters of my collection.
Heldqvistmide 260x62 dammy clad 26c3
Bazes 225x55 iron clad blue 2
Metal Monkey 190x53mm butter iron over TWR

The metal monkey is my best cutter now, just incredible this knife. So good im going to commission it in 230ish. Fit and finish on these is wow. Handle is perfect.
The bazes is awesome. Cuts well. Great shape and weight. Super fun to polish.

The Viking kitchen sword is a beast. If its leafy green, melons, squashes, big sweet potato. This is the blade. But ill do garlic with it to. 26c3 really holds an edge.

Al


----------



## Corradobrit1 (Jul 28, 2020)

Matt Zilliox said:


> View attachment 88601
> 
> These 3. Top cutters of my collection.
> Heldqvistmide 260x62 dammy clad 26c3
> ...


Was that Heldqvistmide designed by Beelzebub?


----------



## Matt Zilliox (Jul 28, 2020)

Corradobrit1 said:


> Was that Heldqvistmide designed by Beelzebub?


haha, i do consider this my home defense tool as well, so it has to instill fear right? 
When Tobias showed me this blade, haha, i was like whoa, thats way too badass for me. then i grinned and decided, nope, just the right amount of badass.


----------



## Matt Zilliox (Jul 28, 2020)

Johnny.B.Good said:


> I guess I would keep one of my gyutos (probably my KS), a petty, and my bread knife.
> 
> Are those of you that have listed three gyutos taking the thought experiment seriously? Do you not eat crusty bread? I know some people use a gyuto for this task, but I've never tried in part because I would be nervous and in part because there is no need with a serrated bread knife on hand.



Maybe I've never owned a good bread knife but my gyutos cut bread way easier than a bread knife. Even on my home made crusty levain loaves


----------



## spaceconvoy (Jul 28, 2020)

CCK small stainless cleaver
Misono Swedish 150mm petty
Opinel stainless parer

I would be content, if bored, by this setup for the rest of my life


----------



## chiffonodd (Jul 31, 2020)

Mac bread
Gengetsu s-clad w#2 240 
Misono swedish parer

Hard to go wrong with that formula.


----------



## mlau (Aug 21, 2020)

FWIW, 99% of my cooking uses:
1. Joe Calton Chinese Cleaver
2. Joe Calton paring knife or a Victorinox paring.

The other 1% is a Tojiro bread knife.


----------



## dafox (Aug 21, 2020)

mlau said:


> FWIW, 99% of my cooking uses:
> 1. Joe Calton Chinese Cleaver
> 2. Joe Calton paring knife or a Victorinox paring.
> 
> The other 1% is a Tojiro bread knife.


Can you post a pic of the cleaver?


----------



## IsoJ (Aug 21, 2020)

mlau said:


> FWIW, 99% of my cooking uses:
> 1. Joe Calton Chinese Cleaver
> 2. Joe Calton paring knife or a Victorinox paring.
> 
> The other 1% is a Tojiro bread knife.


Would like to see the cleaver


----------



## jacko9 (Oct 1, 2020)

jacko9 said:


> Shigefusa 240mm Gyuto
> Kato 210 Workhorse Gyuto
> Konosuke Fujiyama 240mm Gyuto



Shigefusa 240mm Gyuto
Kato 240mm KU Gyuto
Kato 210mm Workhorse Gyuto


----------



## DrEriksson (Oct 5, 2020)

So, I'm going to go a bit overboard here. As if anyone buying these knives is within the confines of reason.

Top three-knife combo to get most things done at home.
1: Dalman thin cleaver, 185*100
2: Heldqvist smide bunka, 150
3: Smedja Aspen honyaki gyuto, 224






Top three-knife combo I'd hate to get rid off. Here I'm assuming that I can buy more knives in the future. I don't think I'll be able to replace the Dalmans. 
1: Dalman thin cleaver, 185*100
2: Dalman filet knife, 180
3: Smedja Aspen honyaki gyuto, 224






Top three-knife combo if I was not allowed to have any other knives. The Global will step in as a beater, and also works fine for the rare occasions when I cut bread.
1: Global G2, 200
2: Smedja Aspen honyaki gyuto, 224 (perhaps the Dalman Cleaver instead)
3: Smedja Aspen petty, 80


----------



## Hamso k (Oct 5, 2020)

I'd choose 3 Takayuki stainless lasers. They're made of soft but tough steel which is how I like it. They're also THIN AF. Like 1.7mm. Worry free for days with those knives.


----------



## DrEriksson (Oct 5, 2020)

@juice, why sad?


----------



## CiderBear (Oct 12, 2020)

Alright, after 4-5 months of not buying new knife stuff and not participating on the forums (so more time with my knives and less bias due to hype), my for sure 3 forever knives are:

1. 240mm iron clad Wat gyuto in Blue 2
2. 210mm iron clad Tsubaya Tanaka in Blue 1
3. 180mm iron clad Heiji nakiri in Swedish Carbon

Anything else I own can go tbh (although my husband would beg me to keep the 135mm Ikazuchi petty. Dude has been using it as his steak knife )


----------



## Barmoley (Oct 12, 2020)

CiderBear said:


> Alright, after 4-5 months of not buying new knife stuff and not participating on the forums (so more time with my knives and less bias due to hype), my for sure 3 forever knives are:
> 
> 1. 240mm iron clad Wat gyuto in Blue 2
> 2. 210mm iron clad Tsubaya Tanaka in Blue 1
> ...


Great choices, but you clearly need a suji 

I am kidding ofcourse, but sometimes I find one useful, but not absolutely necessary by any means.


----------



## CiderBear (Oct 12, 2020)

Barmoley said:


> Great choices, but you clearly need a suji
> 
> I am kidding ofcourse, but sometimes I find one useful, but not absolutely necessary by any means.


What if I told you I have a 240mm iron clad Wat suji that I haven't used once since I got it in February or so...


----------



## jacko9 (Oct 12, 2020)

CiderBear said:


> What if I told you I have a 240mm iron clad Wat suji that I haven't used once since I got it in February or so...


I'd say you bought a knife that was too short ;-)


----------



## Barmoley (Oct 12, 2020)

CiderBear said:


> What if I told you I have a 240mm iron clad Wat suji that I haven't used once since I got it in February or so...


I would tell you 3 things

1. Sell it, you clearly don’t need it.
2. You haven’t used it, so you don’t know what you are missing.
3. I’ve tried shorter sujis and as a home cook they don’t make sense to me. Longer ones on the other hand give me something my gyutos don’t without having to deal with a huge and heavy knife. So 270-300 suji is different enough from a 240-250 gyuto to make sense to me In some cases.


----------



## parbaked (Oct 12, 2020)

CiderBear said:


> Anything else I own can go tbh (although my husband would beg me to keep the 135mm Ikazuchi petty. Dude has been using it as his steak knife )



Congratulations on promoting fiance dude to hubby status!


----------



## BillHanna (Oct 12, 2020)

Barmoley said:


> 1. Sell it, you clearly don’t need it.


@CiderBear Wait until January, please and thank you. I have an anniversary, birthday, and obvs Christmas in between.


----------



## daddy yo yo (Oct 13, 2020)

Seriously, maybe it’s because it’s late, maybe it’s because I’ve had one Negroni too much, but if I could only keep 3 knives I’d keep 3 knives from @KAMON Knives ... 

Wait a second! That would mean, I’d have to get rid of 2 Kamon knives... which will never happen! I can clearly and easily see myself sell a lot of fancy stuff, Japanese, Western, you name it, but I will keep my Kamon knives!


----------



## Barmoley (Oct 13, 2020)

daddy yo yo said:


> Seriously, maybe it’s because it’s late, maybe it’s because I’ve had one Negroni too much, but if I could only keep 3 knives I’d keep 3 knives from @KAMON Knives ...
> 
> Wait a second! That would mean, I’d have to get rid of 2 Kamon knives... which will never happen! I can clearly and easily see myself sell a lot of fancy stuff, Japanese, Western, you name it, but I will keep my Kamon knives!


I know in my head what you are saying, but what I am hearing is that you want to sell a bunch of cool knives that you have. I call dibs......


----------



## nwshull (Oct 13, 2020)

1. 240 Tanaka Tsubaya B1 Gyuto, favorite knife
2. Misono Carbon Petty, not my favorite but most versatile small
3. Wusthof 8 inch or Victorinox Fibrox to beat the **** out of things


----------



## ModRQC (Oct 13, 2020)

Three is the magical number. There are exactly three knives I haven't tuned or sharpened yet. Since I can keep all my equipment... since a peeler is not a knife... and since a small saw could cover what little use I have of a serrated blade... Those would definitely be the three. Beautifully enough they cover what kind of trio would fit me and such circumstances best anyhow.

Matsubara Ginsan 230/56 - low maintenance semi-workhorse. Can withstand enough sharpening to lose a full 10mm and still come out somewhat regular sized.

Takada No Hamono Reika W#2 198/46 - can be looked at like a utility knife/small Gyuto. Higher maintenance means fun. Wouldn't feel right not to retain one carbon steel anyhow. Could also lose a full 10mm and come out purely as a utility knife.

Yoshikane SKD-12 184/54 - low maintenance, flat profile, semi-laser, a perfect companion for the other two, as much as the perfect knife for quick preps. Here again can lose a full 10mm and become a somewhat regular sized Santoku.







Edit: admittedly the Matsubara was touched up once.


----------



## CiderBear (Oct 13, 2020)

nwshull said:


> 1. 240 Tanaka Tsubaya B1 Gyuto, favorite knife
> 2. Misono Carbon Petty, not my favorite but most versatile small
> 3. Wusthof 8 inch or Victorinox Fibrox to beat the **** out of things



I love my 210mm Tanaka Tsubaya so much I keep trying to find a 240mm one but it looks like Hitohira doesn't have them anymore


----------



## ModRQC (Oct 13, 2020)

CiderBear said:


> I love my 210mm Tanaka Tsubaya so much I keep trying to find a 240mm one but it looks like Hitohira doesn't have them anymore



No one said you wouldn't have KKF and the BST thread in post-apocalyptic settings. Keep your hopes up.


----------



## IsoJ (Oct 14, 2020)

CiderBear said:


> I love my 210mm Tanaka Tsubaya so much I keep trying to find a 240mm one but it looks like Hitohira doesn't have them anymore


I got the Tsubaya 240 little time ago from bst. I thought it is going to be catch and release for me but I really like it


----------



## ModRQC (Oct 14, 2020)

Talk about turning the knife into the wound...


----------



## IsoJ (Oct 14, 2020)

ModRQC said:


> Talk about turning the knife into the wound...


You can see it that way too  but it was more like you can find these second hand too 

Edit, or then it was the inner flipper in me talking


----------



## ModRQC (Oct 14, 2020)

CiderBear loves that movie. Especially the part at the end where Flipper flips out of the water and gives that 240mm Tanaka Tsubaya to the young heroin.


----------



## nwshull (Oct 14, 2020)

ModRQC said:


> No one said you wouldn't have KKF and the BST thread in post-apocalyptic settings. Keep your hopes up.



BST would be a literal fire sale if everyone on here had to part with all but 3 of their knives. Lots of Katos and Shigs from super collectors....


----------



## ModRQC (Oct 14, 2020)

But buying power would be limited by the same rule for the end buyer... Riots, chaos and a new world order would ensue. In that new order, we'd be able to have more knives...

Uh, wait, what am I talking about?


----------



## M1k3 (Oct 14, 2020)

ModRQC said:


> Uh, wait, what am I talking about?


Sharks with lasers.


----------



## ModRQC (Oct 14, 2020)

That’s right thanks...

so yes an australian expedition discovered a cluster of sharks carrying Takamuras under their fins...


----------



## M1k3 (Oct 14, 2020)

ModRQC said:


> That’s right thanks...
> 
> so yes an australian expedition discovered a cluster of sharks carrying Takamuras under their fins...


----------



## demirtasem (Oct 14, 2020)

I would keep those three iconic knives:

ZKramer 52100 as workhorse,
Masamoto KS as laserish also for sujihiki works,
TF Denka as in general usage. I just love it.


----------



## nwshull (Oct 14, 2020)

ModRQC said:


> But buying power would be limited by the same rule for the end buyer... Riots, chaos and a new world order would ensue. In that new order, we'd be able to have more knives...
> 
> Uh, wait, what am I talking about?


So all the super collectors sell the Shigs and Katos. This triggers the next price tier down selling off their Konos and TFs. This then triggers the next price tier down to sell off their Takefu Knife Village smiths. Then Shuns, and so forth, till victorinox fibrox are worth as much as a Weimar Republic Mark.


----------



## juice (Oct 15, 2020)

nwshull said:


> till victorinox fibrox are worth as much as a Weimar Republic Mark.


So everyone can have a good knife? Sounds good!


----------



## Moooza (Oct 15, 2020)

1. Hattori KD 240 gyuto
2. Shig western kitaeji 240 gyuto
3. Kato kikuryu 240 gyuto

Three is so hard to choose - relegation zone is: Heiji damascus gyuto, shig western petty, Tsukasa Hinoura river jump nakiri.


----------



## Iggy (Oct 15, 2020)

Right now...

Heiji 180 Carbon Kurouchi Nakiri
TF Denka 270 Gyuto with Xerxes handle
The9 150 Aogami Wrough Iron KU Petty


----------



## Jville (Oct 15, 2020)

Moooza said:


> 1. Hattori KD 240 gyuto
> 2. Shig western kitaeji 240 gyuto
> 3. Kato kikuryu 240 gyuto
> 
> Three is so hard to choose - relegation zone is: Heiji damascus gyuto, shig western petty, Tsukasa Hinoura river jump nakiri.


Sounds like you got a lame collection. Do you even collect bruh?


----------



## bonody (Oct 16, 2020)

Tanaka B2 migaki 210mm gyuto
Mazaki W2 kasumi 210mm gyuto
Sukenari G3 270mm sujihiki


----------



## khashy (Oct 16, 2020)

Moooza said:


> 1. Hattori KD 240 gyuto
> 2. Shig western kitaeji 240 gyuto
> 3. Kato kikuryu 240 gyuto
> 
> Three is so hard to choose - relegation zone is: Heiji damascus gyuto, shig western petty, Tsukasa Hinoura river jump nakiri.



We really need to see a family photo of your collection given the abovementioned list of blades!


----------



## Mrchainsaw (Apr 17, 2021)

Daddy yo yo. How do you like the Kamon. I just got one. I got lucky and I bought it because I fell in love with the look. And now the look is my problem. Wondering if I should use it or simply keep as an heirloom as it is so pretty. Since you have a lot of Kamon I thought I’d get your thoughts.


----------



## nakiriknaifuwaifu (Apr 17, 2021)

Iggy said:


> Right now...
> 
> Heiji 180 Carbon Kurouchi Nakiri
> TF Denka 270 Gyuto with Xerxes handle
> The9 150 Aogami Wrough Iron KU Petty



TF pix plis?


----------



## BillHanna (Apr 17, 2021)

Mrchainsaw said:


> Daddy yo yo. How do you like the Kamon. I just got one. I got lucky and I bought it because I fell in love with the look. And now the look is my problem. Wondering if I should use it or simply keep as an heirloom as it is so pretty. Since you have a lot of Kamon I thought I’d get your thoughts. View attachment 123254
> View attachment 123255


UUUUUSSSSSEEEEE IIIIIIIIIIIIT.


----------



## IsoJ (Apr 18, 2021)

Mrchainsaw said:


> Daddy yo yo. How do you like the Kamon. I just got one. I got lucky and I bought it because I fell in love with the look. And now the look is my problem. Wondering if I should use it or simply keep as an heirloom as it is so pretty. Since you have a lot of Kamon I thought I’d get your thoughts. View attachment 123254
> View attachment 123255


Take it to the board and start using it. You will know if its good or not


----------



## Bigbbaillie (Apr 18, 2021)

I don't know why you would buy a knife not to use it. That would be like buying a nice painting and saying it's too nice to look at, so you wrap it up and put it in the attic.
I'm quite jealous though, that's a beautiful knife.


----------



## ModRQC (Apr 18, 2021)

bring me an auction Kramer and first thing I'll do is use it, foul it with a lot of sharpie marks and a few scratches from a caliper before taking it to thinning and sharpening.

My 0.02$ - if you need to ask what you should do with a knife you bought, I'm guessing you don't know what you paid in the first place, a collector's piece, a very good knife, a bit of both but you wouldn't buy a knife you wouldn't use? I find that rather peculiar that you wouldn't know. I sure don't envy you. 

Also daddy yo-yo is a virtual God. For summoning him it helps to use the formal deferential incantation " @ " before his name.


----------



## Jason183 (Apr 18, 2021)

1. Murray Carter Funayuki white 1 stainless clad
2. Yoshikazu Tanaka white 1 stainless clad
3. Still searching


----------



## Mrchainsaw (Apr 18, 2021)

Mod rqc sorry not sure I follow you in that second paragraph


----------



## IsoJ (Apr 18, 2021)

Jason183 said:


> 1. Murray Carter Funayuki white 1 stainless clad
> 2. Yoshikazu Tanaka white 1 stainless clad
> 3. Watanabe


Fify


----------



## Jason183 (Apr 18, 2021)

IsoJ said:


> Fify


I heard watanabe doesn’t make very thin knife? My 3rd knife might be Konosuke YS, still in testing stage...


----------



## IsoJ (Apr 18, 2021)

Jason183 said:


> I heard watanabe doesn’t make very thin knife? My 3rd knife might be Konosuke YS, still in testing stage...


You are right, no thin/laser grinds


----------



## PtownPhil (May 22, 2021)

Sukenari Hap40 210 gyuto
Takeda NAS 210 kiritsuke
Anryu B2 165mm bunka


----------



## Perzua (May 23, 2021)

Sukenari Hap40 210 gyuto
Jiro 270 gyuto
Toyama 150 petty


----------



## Runner_up (May 23, 2021)

TF denka 270mm gyuto
Shigefusa 300mm sujihiki
A smaller Heiji, probably my 180mm gyuto


----------

